# Questions on Probotix CNC using spindle and Huanyang VFD



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm a Probotix Meteor owner. I recently upgraded from a DeWalt DWP611 router to a 2.2KW air cooled spindle with Huanyang VFD. I have the VFD cabled and programmed according to the Probotix Wiki. 

My questions are:

1. Should I have to press the Start button on the VFD before running my cut? The software will turn the spindle on but only if I press the Start button first.

2. Once the cut is finished the spindle retracts and slows but doesn't shut off. How do I program the VFD to shut down the spindle once the cut is done?

Thanks in advance for all the advice from this forum.

Jay


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey Jay, have you seen this from Probotix Wiki site?
VFD Spindles - PROBOTIX :: wiki

Unfortunately, unless they (Probotix) have changed something, you have to always push the start/run button on the vfd. I believe that the analog (speed) signal is always present from the controller, which is how they start and stop the spindle (using the speed reference signal). That being said, as I recall, the spindle should stop when the program ends.

I did not like this setup as I had several operators running the machine(s) and didn't want to rely on them to remember to push start. I suggested to Len to change it on outgoing machines. I rewired the controller to use the internal relay to give the vfd a start signal, instead of having to push the start/run button. I also set up a input (at speed) from the vfd, so that the program would not continue until it had confirmation from the vfd that it was running at speed. This all takes a fairly good understanding of the control circuit plus some Linux program changes.

Your best bet may be to check with Len to see why the spindle continues to run when the program ends. One check you may try is to go into the MDI tab and do the following. Make sure that spindle is clear to run before doing this, as it will start.
Type this in MDI command box: M3 S10000
Hit Enter
Spindle should start and run at 10,000 rpm.
Type this in the MDI command box: M5
Hit Enter
Spindle should stop. The value behind 'S' is the rpm, changing this number should change the rpm.

Let me know if I can help, but not sure that I can tell you how to make these changes unless you are very familiar with the controls and programming.

Dave


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Hey Jay, have you seen this from Probotix Wiki site?
> VFD Spindles - PROBOTIX :: wiki
> 
> Unfortunately, unless they (Probotix) have changed something, you have to always push the start/run button on the vfd. I believe that the analog (speed) signal is always present from the controller, which is how they start and stop the spindle (using the speed reference signal). That being said, as I recall, the spindle should stop when the program ends.
> ...


Dave,
I figured it out! The commands you sent proved to me that something is keeping it spinning at a minimum RPM. I even tried M3 S0 and still spun slowly. I have an air cooled spindle and many people online said it was important to set a minimum RPM to keep it from overheating. I set PD011 from the recommended 133 back to 0 and now it stops on the M5 command. Woot!
I guess I got heavy handed with the settings. I need to learn not to over think it!

Jay


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

cjskelton said:


> Dave,
> I figured it out! The commands you sent proved to me that something is keeping it spinning at a minimum RPM. I even tried M3 S0 and still spun slowly. I have an air cooled spindle and many people online said it was important to set a minimum RPM to keep it from overheating. I set PD011 from the recommended 133 back to 0 and now it stops on the M5 command. Woot!
> I guess I got heavy handed with the settings. I need to learn not to over think it!
> 
> Jay


Good deal! They are correct that you don't want to run below 8K for extended periods, not just for cooling but you also lose torque. We use our spindles for drilling on some our machines and we run down to 5-6k, but it is just a simple drilling routine, so heat is not an issue.
I love my air cooled spindle and can't ever see going to a water cooled one - don't need any more hoses or issues because someone forgets to turn a pump on. Never had any cooling issues either. Definitely a major improvement over a router!! 

Edit: Remember that M3 S0 command, that is one way to use your diamond drag bit without turning on your spindle. You can also just set up your spindle speed to '0' when setting up your diamond drag bit in your Vectric software.

Dave


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> ...issues because someone forgets to turn a pump on. Dave


I programmed my pump to come on with the spindle - can't forget it. :wink: I also programmed it to run 100 seconds after the spindle shuts off to continue cooling.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Air cooled spindles for us senile old codgers!


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

It is all geek to me. I would love to build my own CNC but there is so much to learn


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Chuck, get a plug and play and just look smart. It works!


----------

